# Fakeshop - Daten angegeben aber nicht bezahlt



## Anonym9987 (5 Mai 2020)

Hallo, 

der Klassiker...mein Partner hat sich ein Geburtstagsgeschenk ausgesucht und ist dabei auf einen Fakeshop hereingefallen. Der Artikel wurde bestellt, aber nicht bezahlt. Trotzdem haben nun Betrüger Name, Anschrift, Emailadresse. Sollte man trotzdem Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten, auch wenn kein finanzieller Schaden eingetreten ist?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Mai 2020)

Anonym9987 schrieb:


> mein Partner hat sich ein Geburtstagsgeschenk ausgesucht und ist dabei auf einen Fakeshop hereingefallen.


Wie heißt der Fakeshop?


> Trotzdem haben nun Betrüger Name, Anschrift, Emailadresse.


Daten von Fakeshopbetrügern stimmen  so gut wie nie, daher sind Anzeigen,
insbesondere wenn kein Schaden entstanden ist, Zeitverschwendung.
Sinn macht es hier  den Namen des Fakeshops zu posten, um andere Verbraucher  zu warnen.


----------



## Anonym9987 (5 Mai 2020)

Der Shop heißt buerozauber.de

Wenn es um die Strafverfolgung geht ist klar. Da wird nichts passieren. Aber man weiß ja nicht was nun mit den eigenen Daten angestellt wird. Und da stellt sich eben die Frage, ob man es sicherheitshalber zum eigenen Schutz zu Anzeige bringen sollte


----------



## BenTigger (5 Mai 2020)

Ja klar, Adresse laut impressum und das Geschäft dann im Vorgarten...
Wohl eher nur das Geschäft eines Vierbeiners....


----------



## jupp11 (5 Mai 2020)

Anonym9987 schrieb:


> Und da stellt sich eben die Frage, ob man es sicherheitshalber zum eigenen Schutz zu Anzeige bringen sollte


Was sollte ein Betrüger mit deinen Daten anfangen? Selbst wenn er die Kontendaten hätte,
würde es ihm nichts bringen, da ungenehmigte  Lastschriften zurückgebucht werden können
und die  Rücklastschrift 3 € kostet.

PS: Es wird bereits vielfach im www  vor dem angeblichen Laden gewarnt.

DENIC mal wieder als Steigbügelhalter....


----------



## jupp11 (5 Mai 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ja klar, Adresse laut impressum und das Geschäft dann im Vorgarten...











						Fake-Shops im April 2020 – Teil 5 - Schnäppchen und die besten Deals des Tages
					

Hier führen wir einzelne Fake-Shops auf den Zahn und geben Anzeichen für deren betrügerisches Handeln. Dies ist Teil 5, der Fake-Shops im April 2020. Dabei




					preis-king.com
				





> Auch die Rufnummer 0800/49988334 von buerozauber.de ist nicht vergeben. Die im Impressum angegebene Firma BüroZauber GmbH ist nach unserer Recherche frei erfunden.  Die Umsatzsteuer ID ist ungültig. An der angegebenen Adresse Henriettenstrasse 40a 20259 Hamburg findet man eine Tao Chi Schule. Daher halten wir buerozauber.de für einen Fake-Shop.



PS: woher kommt die Fakeseite? Spam?


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2020)

Anonym9987 schrieb:


> Der Shop heißt buerozauber.de



Hier steht alle zu dem Shop: https://www.auktionshilfe.info/thre...-info-buerozauber-de-080049988334-de81302758/, auch die einschlägigen Konten.


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2020)

Bei der Suche nach Fakeshops hat es sich auf Google bewährt, nur die Domain und erfahrung einzugen, nach dem Muster: _buerozauber.de erfahrung_

Gerade auktionshilfe.info ist da recht engagiert. Die benennen nicht nur den Shop sondern geben auch noch andere, brauchbare Informationen, gerade für Strafverfolgungsbehörden, z. B. gute Screenshots, die auch später noch etwas Erhellung bringen, wenn der Shop bereits down ist.


----------



## Zelenanc X (10 Mai 2020)

An alle die hier gerade sind bitte !!!!!NICHT!!!!!! hier bei den Betrüger oder Fake seite BüroZauber einkaufen  es wurde von einem youtuber marvinvlogt ein video gedreht wie er mit 1,499,99$ betrogen wurde. Wenn ihr mir nicht glaub geht in YouTube und gibt: ICH WURDE ABGEZOCKT MEIN GANZES GELD IST WEG BRAWL STARS DEUTSCH." Ist von den Youtuber Marvin vlogt. Kurt euch dass an und überzeugt euch selbst wie die drecks seit ihn abgehockt  haben


----------



## jupp11 (10 Mai 2020)

Zelenanc X schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt geht in YouTube >  ICH WURDE ABGEZOCKT MEIN GANZES GELD IST WEG BRAWL STARS DEUTSCH.








Warum sollten wir dir nicht glauben?  Der ganze Thread hier  handelt von diesem  Betrug.
Wenn man allerdings die wichtigsten Regeln und Vorsichtsmaßnahmen bei Bestellungen
im Internet beachtet, darf man sich nicht wundern (und jammern), wenn man abgezockt wird.









						Vorsicht beim Online-Shopping: So erkennen Sie einen Fake-Shop
					

Im Internet eingekauft, bezahlt und keine Ware bekommen? Dann sind Sie möglicherweise Opfer eines sogenannten Fake-Shops geworden. Immer wieder schaffen es Betrüger, mit einen gefälschten Online-Sh…



					www.computerbetrug.de
				




Warum hat der Knabe nicht *vor* dem Kauf gegoogelt.????


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Warum hat der Knabe nicht *vor* dem Kauf gegoogelt.????


Naiv, doof, verstrahlt, ich weiß es nicht? Meine neuen Freunde kennen den Honeypot längst: https://www.auktionshilfe.info/thre...-info-buerozauber-de-080049988334-de81302758/


----------



## R. W. (14 Mai 2020)

Wie lange kann denn so etwas gehen mit dem Fakeshop? Ich erhalte täglich viele Anrufe  weil die Leute nur nach Bürozauber googeln und da wird leider immer noch ein alter Eintrag von mir gefunden. Ich hatte mal einen Schreibservice für Festzeitungen und Film und Fotoservice unter Bürozauber laufen. Der Eintrag erfolgte automatisch, habe das erst jetzt gesehen. Meine Homepage buero-zauber.de habe ich im November abgemeldet und diese wurde neu vergeben und wurde an eine chinesische Firma, die überhaupt nichts mit Büro zu tun hat. Also wenn man schon auf einen Faleshop reinfällt, dann bitte wenigstens hinterher besser informieren und nicht private Leute anrufen  die noch nie irgendwelche Technik verkauft haben.
Leider dauert es offenbar ewig  bis alle Einträge von mir mal verschwinden. Es steht schon wochenlang da.... ihre Änderung wird geprüft.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Mai 2020)

R. W. schrieb:


> . Also wenn man schon auf einen Faleshop reinfällt, dann bitte wenigstens hinterher besser informieren und nicht private Leute anrufen  die noch nie irgendwelche Technik verkauft haben.


Manche lernen  eben auch nach einem  solchen Reinfall nicht, was sie verkehrt gemacht haben.


R. W. schrieb:


> Leider dauert es offenbar ewig  bis alle Einträge von mir mal verschwinden. Es steht schon wochenlang da.... ihre Änderung wird geprüft.


Google ist doch kein  Schnellzug....


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2020)

R. W. schrieb:


> Wie lange kann denn so etwas gehen mit dem Fakeshop?


 Der Fakeshop selbst ist längst down. Viel heftiger macht das Problem aber die tatsache, dass das Betrugsweb mit weiteren Fakeshops verbunden war, wie man > HIER < anhand der sehr zahlreichen Konten sieht.



R. W. schrieb:


> Leider dauert es offenbar ewig  bis alle Einträge von mir mal verschwinden. Es steht schon wochenlang da.... ihre Änderung wird geprüft.



Das wird auch weiterhin so oder so ähnlich dort stehen bleiben, da sich Google und die anderen Suchmaschinen stets neu spidern und die Informationen auf verschiedenste Weise geteilt werden. Am Beispiel Google kannst du gewiss sein, dass die Änderung nirgends wirklich - in deinem Sinne - geprüft wird.

Ich rate Unternehmen, deren Daten missbraucht wurden, vorübergehend auf der Startseite ihrer Website einen entsprechenden Hinweis anzubringen. Hier ein Beispiel: http://www.hausundheim.eu/. Dort ist es der immer noch aktive Fakeshop haus***m-market.c**


----------



## JoMey66 (28 Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe auch bei "buerozauber.de" bestellt und per Vorkasse gezahlt. Da ich betrogen wurde, habe ich nach Rücksprache mit der Polizei eine Strafanzeige gestellt. Als Einzelfall mit einem kleinen Schadensbetrag wird nichts passieren. Doch wenn alle Geschädigten Anzeige erstatten, ist der Schaden so groß, dass nach den Tätern gefahndet wird, sagte die nette Dame von der Polizei.
Viele Grüße, Jochen


----------



## jupp11 (28 Mai 2020)

JoMey66 schrieb:


> ich habe auch bei "buerozauber.de" bestellt und per Vorkasse gezahlt.


Wann denn? Die Seite ist längst down:


> Seite wurde nicht gefunden
> Die Verbindung mit dem Server buerozauber.de schlug fehl.


Die Ermittlungen müßte über die Registrierung   bei DENIC gehen und das ist so gut wie  aussichtlos.
DENIC prüft bekanntermaßen nicht und der Ermittlungsaufwand  bringt  daher auch nichts.
Auf welches Konto hast Du   überwiesen?   Das wäre  noch ein Ansatz aber meist werden
höchst dubiose Bankinstitute (meist virtuelle) angegeben, bei denen  Ermittlungen auch so gut wie zwecklos sind.
Überweisungen=Vorkasse  können im Gegensatz zu Lastschriften nicht zurück gefordert werden.

daher > wenn *nur* Vorkasse als Zahlung angeboten wird > *absolutes no go *


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2020)

JoMey66 schrieb:


> ....sagte die nette Dame von der Polizei.


Wenigstens nett getröstet, mehr passiert da vermutlich nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juli 2020)

htt_ps://www.giga.de/extra/online-shops/specials/sparhandy-erfahrung-und-bewertung-wie-serioes-ist-der-shop/


> Andererseits ist es heute auch für schwarze Schafe und windige Geschäftsleute so leicht wie nie, Kunden über Ohr zu hauen. Fake-Shops sind im Netz inzwischen ein echtes Problem. Daher sind viele Nutzer inzwischen misstrauisch, wenn sie einen neuen Shop bei Google entdecken.


Anscheinend  noch nicht  mißtrauisch genug


----------



## jupp11 (19 August 2020)

Auf der Suche nach einem   bestimmten Bluetooth Gerät bin ich auf diese Seite geraten:





						DHgate - Kaufen Sie China Großhandel Produkte Online-Shopping von China Lieferanten.
					

Finden Sie China Lieferanten, Hersteller, Großhändler für beste Produkte zu günstigen Großhandelspreis: Computer, Handys, Elektronik, Brautkleider, Mode und Kleidung, Spielzeug, Haus und Garten... und vieles mehr auf DHgate.




					de.dhgate.com
				



Ein Impressum sucht man vergebens. Die  Bewertungen bei Trustpilot  sind teilweise katastrophal
"Ungenügend"  aufgehübscht durch  Jubelposter: "hervorragend"








						DHgate wird auf Trustpilot mit 1,8 von 5 als „Mangelhaft“ bewertet
					

Finden Sie, dass der TrustScore von DHgate passt? Berichten Sie von Ihren Erfahrungen und lesen Sie die Bewertungen von 29.079 Kunden.




					de.trustpilot.com
				




Bestellungen dort scheinen eine besondere Form des russisch Roulette zu sein, da
es  sich um eine  Plattform für Händler aus China, Polen usw. handelt aber kein eigener Vertrieb.
Hier eine m.E.  gute Beschreibung: https://de.trustpilot.com/review/www.dhgate.com?page=6


> *Teilweise *sind hier gute Produkte für gute Preise zu finden. Die App und die Webseite bräuchten zwar mal eine grundlegende Überarbeitung, aber vertrauenswürdig ist die Mehrheit der Händler hier.
> *Leider treibt das System die Leute potenziell in die Finger von Betrügern. *Die Webseite bewirbt die eigene App, auf der es dann extra Vergünstigungen gibt. So habe ich ein Telefon für einen sehr günstigen Preis erworben. Dieses Produkt konnte man nur über die App sehen. Das Produkt kam allerdings nie an. Das Konzept des Betrügers war es, die Nutzer der App auszunutzen, da es nicht möglich ist, einen Disput über die App zu erstellen, der zur Rückerstattung des Geldes durch DHgate nötig ist. Das geht nur über die Webseite.


und noch einer von der Sorte:





						Bewertungen zu Grandado | Lesen Sie Kundenbewertungen zu grandado.com
					

Bewertungen zu Grandado | Lesen Sie Kundenbewertungen zu grandado.com




					de.trustpilot.com
				




Das Produkt wurde übrigens früher über  ebay vertrieben. Der Händler scheint rausgeflogen zu sein.
Wen wunderts..


----------



## jupp11 (15 April 2021)

Abzocke online: Wie erkenne ich Fake-Shops im Internet? | Verbraucherzentrale NRW
					

Hinter Online-Shops können sich auch Betrüger verbergen, die mit sogenannten Fake-Shops, also gefälschten Internet-Verkaufsplattformen, Online-Einkäufer abzocken wollen. So erkennen Sie sie.




					www.verbraucherzentrale.nrw
				





> Hinter Online-Shops können sich auch Betrüger verbergen, die mit sogenannten Fake-Shops, also gefälschten Internet-Verkaufsplattformen, Online-Einkäufer abzocken wollen. So erkennen Sie sie.


----------



## Reinerlpz (4 Oktober 2022)

außer das auktionshilfe.info eine bekannte betrügerseite mit sitz im Ausland ist und gerne Rufschädigung gegen Online Shop seiten betreibt, kann ich nicht feststellen das diese engagiert arbeitet. Bei Gutefrage.net gibts reichlich infos über diese fake bewertungsportal


----------



## SophieSch (4 Oktober 2022)

Auktionshilfe.info Erfahrung
japp auktionshilfe.info ist sind betrüger die Rufschädigung gegen Online Shops betreiben
gibt genügend anzeigen gegen diese Seite. Der sitz wechselt immer mal zwischen Rumänien und Kanada im impressum

Leute Auktionshilfe.info ist NICHT SERIÖS!


----------



## BenTigger (4 Oktober 2022)

Und das ist auch nicht seriös und vertrauenerweckend, wenn dann der selbe User einen Text unter verschiedenen Namen postet.


----------



## Bento (4 Oktober 2022)

Wat is, hat man dich dort enttarnt und deinen Fake Shop dort bekannt gemacht?

Das ist ein Forum, wo andere User ihre Erfahrungen über dich mit anderen teilen und hat nichts mit einem Bewertungsportal zu tun.

[Zitat]
Auktionshilfe.info ist ein Themenforum rund um Verbraucherschutz und Internetbetrug, das grundsätzlich allen interessierten Teilnehmern offensteht.
Alle Diskussionsbeiträge werden ausschließlich und in eigener Verantwortung von den Teilnehmern erstellt.
Auktionshilfe.info erstellt keine eigenen Recherchen und schreibt keine eigenen Artikel oder Foren-Beiträge.
Bei Auktionshilfe.info können Sie weder Waren noch Dienstleistungen bestellen.
[/Zitat]

Du darfst dich dort mit den Meldungen auseinander setzen, wenn du dich falsch beurteilst fühlst.
Hier hat keiner seine Aktien in dem Forum.


----------



## Bento (4 Oktober 2022)

SophieSch schrieb:


> Der sitz wechselt immer mal zwischen Rumänien und Kanada im impressum
> 
> Leute Auktionshilfe.info ist NICHT SERIÖS!



Das ist kein Grund um Unseriös zu sein. Ist eher ein Schutz vor allzu heißspornigen Betrügern


----------



## BenTigger (4 Oktober 2022)

Sigh, stimmt, wir haben oft Anwaltspost bekommen und die enttarnten wollten so oft unser Forum schließen.
Ist denen aber nicht geglückt, da wir immer genug Beweise für deren Untaten hatten,
sodass kein Richter dem Wunsch der Betrüger entsprochen hat.  

Ist aber oft sehr anstrengend und sehr teuer. Da kann man schon mal zum Sparen das Impressum ins Ausland verlegen


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2022)

SophieSch schrieb:


> auktionshilfe.info ist sind betrüger die Rufschädigung gegen Online Shops betreiben
> gibt genügend anzeigen gegen diese Seite. Der sitz wechselt immer mal zwischen Rumänien und Kanada im impressum
> 
> Leute Auktionshilfe.info ist NICHT SERIÖS!



Schwachsinn, Sara Bauer ist auf den Seychellen!

Zur Seriosität solltest du Troll dir mal diese Vorstellung überlegen - vielleicht gehört das Web längst dem BKA, mit all seinen anonymen Partisanen:






						Durchsuchungen und Festnahme // Beschuldigte sollen Bankkunden um mindestens vier Millionen Euro betrogen haben - Auktionshilfe.info - eBay - PayPal - Kleinanzeigen
					

Zitat von BKA - Cybercrime 29.09.2022: „  Durchsuchungen und Festnahme // Beschuldigte sollen Bankkunden um mindestens vier Millionen Euro betrogen haben   Das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) hat heute auf Ersuchen der Staatsanwaltschaft Köln, Zentral- und…




					www.auktionshilfe.info
				




Übrigens, mit dem Nic "SophieSch" wäre ich vorsichtig, nicht, dass dich kleinen Wi(dd)er der Staatsschutz mit seiner Übermacht überrollt.


----------

